# Poll, thought it would be fun to be able to see the figures.



## Enfys (1 February 2013)

Where are we living then?


----------



## j1ffy (1 February 2013)

I'm the only 'Anywhere else' so far - I'm in Hong Kong!


----------



## Enfys (1 February 2013)

j1ffy said:



			I'm the only 'Anywhere else' so far - I'm in Hong Kong!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry   I ran out of options, tried to remember all the countries. I think you must rate as the 'most exotic' location.

Who is our 2nd German resident?


----------



## Synne (1 February 2013)

Norway...

Not on the list, but definitely not far away or "exotic"...


----------



## La Fiaba (1 February 2013)

Almost an even mix so far!


----------



## freckles22uk (1 February 2013)

Spain


----------



## Turitea (2 February 2013)

@Enfys
The 2nd one is me. Hm, but I am German. Shouldn't have I participated? If so, I am sorry.


----------



## stencilface (2 February 2013)

I don't think enfys was excluding natives turitea, so of course you should have participated


----------



## Enfys (2 February 2013)

Turitea said:



			@Enfys
The 2nd one is me. Hm, but I am German. Shouldn't have I participated? If so, I am sorry. 

Click to expand...

Turitea, I do apologise most sincerely if I gave the wrong impression  it was not intentional 

There are *no rules *in here as far as I am aware  The more the merrier.  

 I think the 'overseas' title encompasses anyone who isn't where they started off if you see what I mean, or has an interest/connections with anywhere in the world. That is how I perceive it. 

Whereabouts in Germany are you? My husband was born in Paderborn (BAOR) and spent 30 years in Germany, I only lived over there for a year or so, in Munster, I loved it there.


----------



## Enfys (2 February 2013)

Enfys said:



			I think the 'overseas' title encompasses anyone who isn't where they started off if you see what I mean, or has an interest/connections with anywhere in the world. That is how I perceive it.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, sorry, brain freeze today,  I still worded that wrongly, oh shoot me now   Gah, overseas means anywhere not mainland UK.  Sorry, sorry.


----------



## Turitea (2 February 2013)

@Enfys
Please don't worry. All is good. I just didn't want to screw up your poll.  
I am in Lower Saxony at the moment but originally from Bavaria. I did spend 9 years overseas-overseas (NZ, UK).  Nearly moved to Montreal last year but it fell through at the last minute. Was really looking forward!!


----------



## Native Speaker (2 February 2013)

Turitea said:



			@Enfys
Please don't worry. All is good. I just didn't want to screw up your poll.  
I am in Lower Saxony at the moment but originally from Bavaria. I did spend 9 years overseas-overseas (NZ, UK).  Nearly moved to Montreal last year but it fell through at the last minute. Was really looking forward!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Niedersaschen too!  Wow!  Small world!lol 

Spent six years down in Baden Württemberg before coming up here in 2010 - originally from deepest darkest Surrey!


----------



## jroz (3 February 2013)

US native here.


----------



## j1ffy (3 February 2013)

Enfys said:



			Sorry   I ran out of options, tried to remember all the countries. I think you must rate as the 'most exotic' location.

Who is our 2nd German resident?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, that's ok!  There is another HHOer in Hong Kong I think, and lucemoose used to be here


----------



## Tnavas (21 April 2013)

All over the world there are people that have the misconception that New Zealand is part of Australia!! Even the University course I studied recently had Australia in there choice but not New Zealand!!!!

I live in the North Island of New Zealand in serious horse country, in a town of many Olympic medals.


----------



## NaeNae87 (22 April 2013)

On the west coast of Australia.  

Home to Olympian Sonja Johnson, Sam Worthington, the great racehorse Northerly and some of the most beautiful beaches in the world.


----------



## Lutin (23 June 2013)

Anywhere else in my case is French-speaking Switzerland!


----------



## Ella Rose (23 June 2013)

I'm from Belgium but currently living in Scotland for the next 6 months.


----------



## Cathrine (25 June 2013)

I live and come from Norway


----------



## kiritiger (3 July 2013)

USA! But a native Brit.


----------



## marotelle (17 December 2015)

I am from Brazil, but currently living in Belgium.


----------



## Cazzah (6 March 2016)

Perth, Australia - loving it! Originally from Lincs/Yorks border.


----------



## Sarah W (7 March 2016)

Central Portugal - about 90 minutes north of Lisbon. Love, love, love it!!!


----------



## Enfys (9 March 2016)

Cazzah said:



			Perth, Australia - loving it! Originally from Lincs/Yorks border.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhat jealous


----------



## Enfys (9 March 2016)

Sarah W said:



			Central Portugal - about 90 minutes north of Lisbon. Love, love, love it!!!
		
Click to expand...

We almost moved to Portugal about 12 years ago, OH decided that the language barrier would be too much of a problem workwise, shame because I loved Portugal.


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 March 2016)

Not quite there yet but in three weeks time I will be living near Dusseldorf in Germany for a while.


----------



## Firewell (12 March 2016)

Santa Barbara, California. Moved here from Hampshire 2.5yrs ago. Again I LOVE it


----------



## Dry Rot (12 March 2016)

Scotland?


----------



## silv (26 March 2016)

South Island of New Zealand, moved from Scotland 19 years ago.


----------



## Enfys (26 March 2016)

silv said:



			South Island of New Zealand, moved from Scotland 19 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Do you miss much about Scotland?


----------



## Tnavas (26 March 2016)

j1ffy said:



			Lol, that's ok!  There is another HHOer in Hong Kong I think, and lucemoose used to be here 

Click to expand...

If I've got the right person lucemoose came and lived in New Zealand for a couple of years and is now back home in UK


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 March 2016)

I'm in Auckland, NZ.

I'm from the UK but I've moved around quite a bit.


----------



## RichardRider (29 March 2016)

France(but I'm American,) do I count?

rr


----------



## Enfys (31 March 2016)

RichardRider said:



			France(but I'm American,) do I count?

rr
		
Click to expand...

Double whammy Richard 

I think many of us are ex-pats. 

I live in Canada, but hail from the UK. I have dual nationality.


----------



## Booboos (31 March 2016)

France but I am Greek and I miss the UK!


----------



## Enfys (1 April 2016)

Booboos said:



			France but I am Greek and I miss the UK!
		
Click to expand...

Did you go from the UK to France? Different horse keeping in all three places I bet


----------



## Booboos (1 April 2016)

I grew up in Greece and rode there but didn't own a horse. There were two riding centres in Athens and one more in Thessaloniki and that was it for the whole country! Hacking was unheard of and turn out very very limited. It was a very elite sport and we were pushed hard to compete in SJ. We used to get some great trainers coming over, I remember Crago senior (Paul Crago's dad) telling me to tie my reins in a knot cause my hands were awful!

I moved to the UK at 18 and stayed for 19 years, now in France for 5. France is surprisingly different from the UK. Personally I think France is years behind the UK. It's difficult to find saddle fitters, impossible to find physios but plenty of homeopathic magic water on offer from vets!


----------



## j1ffy (7 April 2016)

Tnavas said:



			If I've got the right person lucemoose came and lived in New Zealand for a couple of years and is now back home in UK
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the one. She and I both moved back to the UK at the same time (almost two years ago now - the post of mine that you quoted is from 2013, how time flies!) and liveried at the same yard for a while, having originally met over dim sum in Hong Kong! Small world...


----------



## Bellasophia (8 April 2016)

Brit living in n.Italy...24 years now.


----------



## Enfys (9 April 2016)

Bellasophia said:



			Brit living in n.Italy...24 years now.
		
Click to expand...

No plans on returning then? 

I wish that I had made time to visit Italy before we left Europe.


----------



## Fairynuff (14 April 2016)

Bellasophia said:



			Brit living in n.Italy...24 years now.
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Where are you? Im near Alessandria.


----------



## jokadoka (17 April 2016)

Dutch born, living in France with British husband who works in Germany......about to return to Yorkshire forgood. Lived in UK for 23 years before coming to France, definitely feeling more British then Dutch!


----------

